# Good animes to watch?



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, so something good to catch on?
Because I finish too fast computer class and I'm left with forty five minutes to do stuff.
Also I get bored in the house and have nothing to do.
And watching anime is fun, specially when there is only crap on the tv.

So, my favorites are:
Naruto
Bleach
Claymore
Gintama
Kattekyo Hitman Reborn
Eyeshield 21

Based on that recommend me some please.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 8, 2007)

Hajime no ippo is pretty good,A boxing anime,  kinda reminded me of naruto, similar theme's (hopeless outsider does good)


----------



## Javacat (Oct 8, 2007)

Death note.


----------



## dice (Oct 8, 2007)

excel saga fucks teh mind


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 8, 2007)

Blood+
Monster

those two are quite nice


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Lucky Star
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

edit: yay 1.5k post


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 8, 2007)

Already tried them all


----------



## m|kk| (Oct 8, 2007)

Samurai Champloo
Samurai 7
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Quantum (Oct 8, 2007)

Fullmetal Alchemist
Azumanga Daioh
Trigun


----------



## xalphax (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Javacat @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Death note.


----------



## Seraph (Oct 8, 2007)

Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
Uhh...One Piece?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 9, 2007)

Gunslinger Girl
School Rumble
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Blood+
Fate/Stay Night
Bleach
Cow Boy Bebop

Thats all I can think of now


----------



## Pado (Oct 9, 2007)

Rurouni Kenshin
Busou Renkin
Outlaw Star
Slam Dunk
Gundam Seed/Destiny
Scryed
Kiba
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Major
Touch

eeh something like that


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Kanon
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Vampire Hunter D


----------



## lagman (Oct 9, 2007)

Gankutsuou?

I'm not really into anime but that's a great story and it's as stylish as it could possible be:


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I'm gonna try those
And I've already seen Gankutsou, Blood+ and Samurai 7 through animax, best channel ever


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann
> Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
> Uhh...One Piece?



Gurren Lagann was awesome...not so much plot wise, but animations and explosions!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know if you're old enough, but..

Ping Pong Club absolutely slays me... I know, I'm weird.


----------



## bobrules (Oct 9, 2007)

Detective Conan.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> I don't know if you're old enough, but..
> 
> Ping Pong Club absolutely slays me... I know, I'm weird.


Old enough?


----------



## Urza (Oct 9, 2007)

For the record, the word "anime" doesn't, and never will, be followed by an "s".


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> For the record, the word "anime" doesn't, and never will, be followed by an "s".


heil grammar nazi

So what would be the plural of anime? Animu?


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> For the record, the word "anime" doesn't, and never will, be followed by an "s".


AnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAnimesAn
mesAnimesAnimes and Animes


----------



## Urza (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, the word "anime" doesn't, and never will, be followed by an "s".
> ...


The plural of anime is just anime.

Whenever I see someone saying "animes", I picture a 10 year old who says "sheeps" and "mouses".


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 9, 2007)

u inzulting mee, u shoul be calefur
I say it like that in Spanish, no one complains.


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 9, 2007)

-Hellsing
-Darker Than Black


----------



## Urza (Oct 9, 2007)

It wasn't really meant as an insult, just a correction.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ya, just kidding.
Made up terms change in every country.


----------



## superkrm (Oct 9, 2007)

getbackers


----------



## Urza (Oct 9, 2007)

Might as well post my pick, Top wo Nerae 2.

Only 6 episodes so no need for a commitment, and not really a sequel to the first so don't worry about that.

Another masterpiece by GAINAX.


----------



## theorgan (Oct 9, 2007)

shin-chan!


----------



## xflash (Oct 9, 2007)

fullmetal achemist
trigun
hellsing
one piece (325 and counting episodes should keep you busy for awhile)
Death Note (this anime is possibily the best there ever was too bad the ending is so crappy)
ouran high school host club (if you like comedy)
Devil May Cry


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2007)

Elfen Lied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So far on my to-watch list is
Kanon (2006), Tsubasa Chronicles, Kimi ga Nozomu Eien and shakugan no shana


----------



## azotyp (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Elfen Lied


I was gooona say the same, from what i observed you have niu avatat


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loooooove that anime!


----------



## dice (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


chobits is similar in quite a few ways also


----------



## unr (Oct 9, 2007)

My current top 3:
1. Elfen Lied
Beautiful story, amazing animation, unforgettable mood.
2. Death Note
Lots of plot twists, amazingly tense story.
3. Gantz
Great story, really enjoyed it. English voice acting adds to the athmosphere, so if you are going to watch it, get a dubbed version. 

Also try 
Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni (a.k.a When Cicadas Cry. Horror/Mystery)
Shakugan No Shana (Action/Romance)
Serial Experiments Lain (Psychological. Really weird anime, but has a point)
Appleseed (Great anime-style CGI, solid plot)
Green Green (Comedy/Ecchi/Romance. Kind of japanese version of American Pie)


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



The only anime series that I enjoyed from start to finish (obviously, I'm not a big anime fan)


----------



## T-hug (Oct 9, 2007)

I know most of these are old, but imo there some of the finest:

Vampire Hunter D
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Appleseed (Old & new)
Pat Labor - (All of em)
Fist of the North Star - Movie & Series
Ninja Scroll - Movie & Series
Perfect Blue
Macross Plus
Macross Zero
Robotech The Macross Saga
Shadow Skill (awesome)
Ghost in the Shell (All of em)
Blood
Evangelion (All of em)
Beserk
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
X (1996) (awesome)
Akira
Street Fighter Alpha
FFVII: The Last Order
Animatrix
The Chronicles of Riddick: Dark Fury
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Ulysses 31 - Best of the bunch, first series I ever truly loved.


Bar Ulysses 31, these are all from my own old collection, can't think of any more but there were a lot more, sold the lot on ebay and regret it everytime I see a topic like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Never grew out of it, just don't have time to watch entire series, thats why most of the ones I posted are movies.


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 9, 2007)

seriously.. watch Hellsing. http://imdb.com/title/tt0325547/


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> seriously.. watch Hellsing. http://imdb.com/title/tt0325547/



That looks pretty good. Just done a search for the series and I also found Hellsing Ultimate and Hellsing Ultimate OVA. What's the deal with those two?


(edit) never mind. I just found a shitload of links for streaming anime vids. Gonna watch Hellsing tonight


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moozxy @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> ...



Yep, I just finished watching Chobits, Chii is alot like Nyu. I didn't really like the whole moral of the story though.. She's still a robot!!

Oh and I also second or third or whatever Death Note, the plot twists and the idea's Light comes up with are amazing!
And to the guy who recommended a dubbed series  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 english voice actors in anime are generally terrible.. I refuse to watch anything dubbed


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > seriously.. watch Hellsing. http://imdb.com/title/tt0325547/
> ...



the series is pretty short but it's really good and to the point. the ova's start with a spiffed up recap of the main events of the series then go into new stuff i believe. there are 3 ova's out right now and i can't wait for the 4th.


----------



## unr (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> And to the guy who recommended a dubbed seriesÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, english dubs tend to be adapted and bastardized for western audiences, however Gantz english dub is a lot more explicit than subtitle translation and that really enhances the mood. It`s rare to hear 'fuck' said so casually in an english dub. Voices are done nicely too.
If you are still hesitant about getting dubbed version, grab a .mkv with en/jap audio and en subs.

I am probably in the 1% of population that did not like Hellsing at all. Strangely, I really enjoyed all three OVAs.


----------



## saitou187 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think someone already mentioned Berserk, but that and Escaflowne are some of my all time favorites.  They're oldies but goodies    .


----------



## jelbo (Oct 9, 2007)

Mushishi (!): amazing stories, great artwork, music, atmosphere
Death Note: exciting story, smart
Samurai Champloo: fun, thrilling
BECK: great drama


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 9, 2007)

Most of them I have watched.
BTW, who hasn't seen Trigun or Cowboy Bebop?
I mean, everyone has seen them.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> BECK: great drama



Yes sir, quite rightly one of my favourites
I like the fact that when someone is playing an instrument, they try to animate what they are playing

typhoon...uh....twenty four!!!


----------



## Jeda (Oct 10, 2007)

The new season just started, so if you want something to watch, you could try some of the new series. I just watched the first ep of Dragonaut. Was okay so far, not sure yet..


----------



## cubin' (Oct 10, 2007)

neon genesis evangelion is the only one I've seen but I loved it very much


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 10, 2007)

Does Afro Samurai get classed as anime? Good series/movie that.


----------



## Foolio (Oct 10, 2007)

FLCL
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Serial Experiments Lain
Hellsing
Samurai Champloo
Haibane Renmei

All these are amazing.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't believe me and foolio were the only ones that recommended neon genesis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 post-apocalyptic sci-fi  and the last movie is a total mindfuck


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> I can't believe me and foolio were the only ones that recommended neon genesis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NGE is the best thing I have seen, I'm still waiting for them to sub Rebuild Of Evangelion


----------



## xalphax (Oct 11, 2007)

i did not recommend evangelion because...

well....

i thought everyone has seen it already ^^


----------

